# Which scope?



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I've decided on this years new rifle, just can't seem to decide on the scope...

It is between the meopta 3-12x56 meostar, or the trijicon accupoint 2.5-10x56.
I got the same meopta on 
Last years rifle and I really like it, should I stay with the meopta or jump ship? I know nothing about the trijicon rifle scopes aside from the ACOG.

HELP???:001_huh::001_huh::001_huh:


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey bud. I can't speak for the accupoint. The lighted recticle wiuld be cool. Never looked fhrough one though.
As for the meostar, I have a meopta meostar 3-10x50 that I bought myself for Christmas in 2010. I have. Since bought a zeiss conquest 3-9x40 and already had a leupold and the meopta is definetly is the clearest during lowlight. My next nice scope will be another meostar.
Good luck with the decision. If you get the trijicon, I want to come look through it. P.S. what rifle did you decide to put it on?
Sam


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I got a Meopta on Logan's BAR and like it...I've also looked through a Trijicon before and the glass was clear as a bell. I'd say ifin you already have a Meopta on a rifle go w/ Trijicon....My next deer rifle will be getting 1....


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a few meopta meostars and like all of them a lot. I have a 3x12x56 on my 7mag. It's very clear and asorbs a lot of light at dusk. I can definitely tell the difference between it and my 50mm meoptas and its way better than my 50mm Varix3. I have the german 4 and 4a reticles in all my meoptas.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Trijicon is quality glass....no experience with the meoptas to reference though


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sam, it's going on another sako. This one is the finnlight 30.06, I have a 300wsm sako with a meostar 3-12-56 just was thinking that I like the concept of the trijicon. I don't know what I'll do.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Jason said:


> I got a Meopta on Logan's BAR and like it...I've also looked through a Trijicon before and the glass was clear as a bell. I'd say ifin you already have a Meopta on a rifle go w/ Trijicon....My next deer rifle will be getting 1....


I guess I like what Jason said....try something new and then we can come over and check it out...:thumbup:. My Meopta is on a Sako A7. Sucker is accuate but I am still a Savage fan at heart since Sako isn't made in the USA. Good luck with the decision. Keep us updated


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sam said:


> I guess I like what Jason said....try something new and then we can come over and check it out...:thumbup:. My Meopta is on a Sako A7. Sucker is accuate but I am still a Savage fan at heart since Sako isn't made in the USA. Good luck with the decision. Keep us updated


Only good rifle w/ an "S" is STEYR!!!!! hahaha Yeah just get a Trijicon Jeremy then bring it over and we'll see how she does!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Only good rifle w/ an "S" is STEYR!!!!! hahaha Yeah just get a Trijicon Jeremy then bring it over and we'll see how she does!!!!:thumbsup:


I got rid of my steyr to get the sako... Sako is much better made, the lockup is as smooth as I every seen. And I have never,never seen a rifle out of the box any where near as accurate...


----------



## Action (Jan 17, 2012)

I think the trijicon is a better choice. It seems much brighter and clear. Find a place that sells both and look through them pointing at a dark corner not a window. You can see the difference then. Or put another grand with it and get a Schmidt and bender! Good luck with the purchase.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I got rid of my steyr to get the sako... Sako is much better made, the lockup is as smooth as I every seen. And I have never,never seen a rifle out of the box any where near as accurate...


Not sure what Steyr you had, but mine is like butter.....I've worked Sako's and they weren't as smooth as mine but then again I have a 30 year old Remington 700 that is almost as smooth....:shifty::thumbsup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> It is between the meopta 3-12x56 meostar, or the trijicon accupoint 2.5-10x56.


The Meopta has higher quality glass and lens coatings and will be brighter when comparing apples to apples.

I honestly don't know why Trijicon uses 56mm glass on a 10 power scope. It does nothing to make the image brighter in low light. What it does is add weight to the scope and force you to have to mount the rifle higher and compromise how the rifle fits when you shoulder it. I assume it's just sounds better to us Americans..... It's bigger so it must be better kind of thing.

The 56mm on the Meopta will actually keep the image bright above 10X magnification. 




> Sam, it's going on another sako. This one is the finnlight 30.06,


Doesn't a scope as large and heavy as a 3-12X56 kind of defeat the purpose of getting a finnlight in the first place? Personally I think the 4-12X40 meostar would be a much better fit than the 3-12x56 and balance the rifle much much better and be plenty bright in low light.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> It is between the meopta 3-12x56 meostar, or the trijicon accupoint 2.5-10x56.


I love my Meopta.... Splittine told me to get it and I don't regret it :thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> I love my Meopta.... Splittine told me to get it and I don't regret it :thumbsup:


Jon I've got a meopta and I love it... I'm just fascinated by the trijicon. Was hoping that some one on here has had some expirence with them before I drop over a grand on one...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Not sure what Steyr you had, but mine is like butter.....I've worked Sako's and they weren't as smooth as mine but then again I have a 30 year old Remington 700 that is almost as smooth....:shifty::thumbsup:


I had a Prohunter 30.06 with a leupold vari xiii. The steyr isnt even in the same class with sako... The sako is a much smoother rifle... I'll let you shoot mine and make a believer out of ya... I pronise:thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I had a Prohunter 30.06 with a leupold vari xiii. The steyr isnt even in the same class with sako... The sako is a much smoother rifle... I'll let you shoot mine and make a believer out of ya... I pronise:thumbsup:


Gotta get your sorry self out here!!! hahaha:thumbup:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I got rid of my steyr to get the sako... Sako is much better made, the lockup is as smooth as I every seen. And I have never,never seen a rifle out of the box any where near as accurate...


I have a sako 75 finnlight in .270 I plan to be buried with it like you said accurate as hell mine has a saworovski z6 3.5x15x56 sitting on top I have recently acquired a meopta an already have a few Zeiss but its gonna be hard to take something besides this to the stand!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like you need to sell me that meopta T-Rex...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

What those them meopta run/cost and where can you check them out around here or your better off buying them off of the net? :whistling:

Been looking into the Leuopld's VX6 or the Meopta's,not sure which Meopta one yet, sure is a lot of scopes out there now ?


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Sounds like you need to sell me that meopta T-Rex...


Not for sale today but I'm sure Mike's gun shop would be glad to order you one ole bigballs I mean bullballs will hook u up maybe even Mount it for you!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

T-REX, there's no reason to be jealous that my balls are as big as a bulls. :tt2:


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

bigbulls said:


> T-REX, there's no reason to be jealous that my balls are as big as a bulls. :tt2:


A unborn male calf is not considered a bull yet sir an hey I was just trying to send u some business buddy!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*.*

Also pick you up a deadnutz scope mount from mikes outdoor. Bigbulls ordered me one yesterday. By the time you get mounts and rings of another brand you would have spent the same money.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

T-REX said:


> A unborn male calf is not considered a bull yet sir an hey I was just trying to send u some business buddy!


I'm just messin with ya REX. That's why there's a smiley there.



> Also pick you up a deadnutz scope mount from mikes outdoor. Bigbulls ordered me one yesterday. By the time you get mounts and rings of another brand you would have spent the same money.


Yep. 
About the best mounts made IMO.


----------



## jopa (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes one of each makes more sense and depending on what the light is like you can switch back and forth But then again you have gotten used to the meopta
and changing will take a little eye and aim coordination I'd think


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Ordered the trijicon, with trijicon intermediate rings last night. When it gets here ill report back...


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Lucky man!!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sam said:


> Lucky man!!!


I have been known to be lucky a time or two....


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Your new scope should arrive tomorrow. I know your pumped!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I just checked the tracking, it's saying Thursday... I think Outcast gets the rifle in tomorow, the rings came in yesterday, kinda got me fired up... Those trijicon rings are nice and stout... I'll holler at you when she is put together, your about due to visit anyway.....


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Put me on the first call list when u get ready to sell it :thumbup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

bobinbusan said:


> Put me on the first call list when u get ready to sell it :thumbup:


I hope I don't have to sell it Bob, but ya never know.... I may not care for it but after reading and doing a little research I doubt that's the case... But you get first shot......:thumbsup:


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Well bob*

I got the scope in today and I'm very impressed with clarity and crisp control. Bob it's gonna be a while, but you still get first shot...:thumbsup:
I can't wait to get It mounted to the sako and start shooting this thing....


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Lets see some pictures...


----------

